# GT-R Mine's Exhaust Video



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

OK, I was challenged to be the first to post sound clips of an aftermarket R35 GT-R exhaust... so here it is...

Went for a quick drive. Some of the video cut out and it wasn't til i got home that i found a setting on the video camera that turns off the "drop protection". The g-force in 1st and 2nd is SO strong now that the camera was cutting out because it thought i'd dropped it... this car is fast.

Anyway, tried to piece together a few different clips to give some idea, a few with the windows down and one with the windows up at the end.

Enjoy.


----------



## Jspeed (Mar 16, 2008)

Nice videos! Are you still running on the stock cats? Cos I got the Mine's exhaust too but they sound like stock on my car


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

Jspeed said:


> Nice videos! Are you still running on the stock cats? Cos I got the Mine's exhaust too but they sound like stock on my car


yup, stock cats, until next month that is... 

do you have the mine's ecu too?


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

can you post a link as I'm on an ipod and I can't watch in that box!

Thanks


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Looking really fit tokyogtr. I too would be interested in dyno results when you have removed those nasty restrictive cats :smokin: From the video footage you can get a really good sense of the acceleration when going through the lower gears. Never mind, only a year to go  

Thanks for sharing.

George


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

MacGTR said:


> can you post a link as I'm on an ipod and I can't watch in that box!
> 
> Thanks


sure:

YouTube - GTR Mines Exhaust


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

thanks, that sounds very nice! I bet your pretty chuffed with the car.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

MacGTR said:


> thanks, that sounds very nice! I bet your pretty chuffed with the car.


you could say that...


----------



## Jspeed (Mar 16, 2008)

tokyogtr said:


> yup, stock cats, until next month that is...
> 
> do you have the mine's ecu too?


No i don't. I boosted up my car to 0.95 bar using the EVC and together with the Mine's exhaust, the car is quick enough for now 

My friend's car is running 1.2 bar with the Mine's ECU and his car is a monster!


----------



## Chuck_H (Jul 28, 2006)

Jspeed said:


> No i don't. I boosted up my car to 0.95 bar using the EVC and together with the Mine's exhaust, the car is quick enough for now
> 
> My friend's car is running 1.2 bar with the Mine's ECU and his car is a monster!


Nice. Has your friend ran his car on a dyno with this setup?


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

that's the beauty of having an aftermarket ecu fitted instead of just a delimiter. you get performance enhancement as well as delimit.


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Sounds great! Now, where is the launch demo?


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Jspeed said:


> No i don't. I boosted up my car to 0.95 bar using the EVC and together with the Mine's exhaust, the car is quick enough for now
> 
> My friend's car is running 1.2 bar with the Mine's ECU and his car is a monster!


Yes, I'd also love to hear more about this car. Any figures?


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

tokyogtr said:


> yup, stock cats, until next month that is...


Are you going for the Mine's sports cats? Will they by JASMA/shaken friendly?


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

quick car! All the speed of a big tuned Skyline, but **** me, it's actually QUIET when you're not running....my car virtually mandates earplugs at any speed!


----------



## Arch5 (Jun 19, 2007)

SWEET!!!!!!!!!! Thank you sir!!!! 

The exhaust DOES have a much nicer sound than stock. It isn't obnoxious though. Sounds like theres a very very slight drone in the cabin (which I personally like) at only a certain rpms and the overall sound is deeper. It Gives the VR a much beefier impression. It also appears that your winding the gears out much faster than stock too. :thumbsup:

Thank you sir!!!! You have now been logged into the history books.


----------



## Jspeed (Mar 16, 2008)

Chuck_H said:


> Nice. Has your friend ran his car on a dyno with this setup?


Yes, he got 497bhp after installing Mine's ECU at 0.9bar and 519bhp when boosted up to 1.2bar. Then he programmed the EVC to hold the boost through the rev range and he got 540bhp! His stock figure was 476bhp in case you're wondering. This was all done on a rolling road dyno which usually gives pretty low readings.


----------



## Jspeed (Mar 16, 2008)

Since tokyogtr has started the ball rolling, here is a video of another friend's GTR with straight through exhaust from the primary cat back:


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Jspeed said:


> Yes, he got 497bhp after installing Mine's ECU at 0.9bar and 519bhp when boosted up to 1.2bar. Then he programmed the EVC to hold the boost through the rev range and he got 540bhp! His stock figure was 476bhp in case you're wondering. This was all done on a rolling road dyno which usually gives pretty low readings.


Wow, those are some GREAT numbers!


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

DCD said:


> Are you going for the Mine's sports cats? Will they by JASMA/shaken friendly?


that's what the delay is. making sure they are.


----------



## Z-Tune1001 (Jul 10, 2005)

Jspeed said:


> Since tokyogtr has started the ball rolling, here is a video of another friend's GTR with straight through exhaust from the primary cat back:


Thats more like it :smokin:


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

Jspeed said:


> Yes, he got 497bhp after installing Mine's ECU at 0.9bar and 519bhp when boosted up to 1.2bar. Then he programmed the EVC to hold the boost through the rev range and he got 540bhp! His stock figure was 476bhp in case you're wondering. This was all done on a rolling road dyno which usually gives pretty low readings.


did he change any of the internals? mine's were telling me they're still not sure what the engine can safely cope with over an extended period of time. they only raised mine by .1 bar by default. it's good to know that if i want to though i can easily get it increased.


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

By default the VX-ROM will raise boost by 0.1bar, but it can increased to 0.9bar for customers that want more power. Reason being this is what they've tested to and consider a safe increase. It's a very new and expensive engine, and they're typically cautious.

Wonder who will be the first to get a failure through cranking up the boost...

Glad you like the exhaust, Nori-san told me you made a quick decision once you'd seen and heard it


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

Kanzen said:


> By default the VX-ROM will raise boost by 0.1bar, but it can increased to 0.9bar for customers that want more power. Reason being this is what they've tested to and consider a safe increase. It's a very new and expensive engine, and they're typically cautious.
> 
> Wonder who will be the first to get a failure through cranking up the boost...
> 
> Glad you like the exhaust, Nori-san told me you made a quick decision once you'd seen and heard it


when you say increased to .9, what's it running at now?

yup, when i realized how quiet it was at idle, plus the fact it looks stunning, it was a pretty easy decision.


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

tokyogtr said:


> when you say increased to .9, what's it running at now?
> 
> yup, when i realized how quiet it was at idle, plus the fact it looks stunning, it was a pretty easy decision.


I guess yours is running 0.8bar. Is that what you're seeing?


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

Kanzen said:


> I guess yours is running 0.8bar. Is that what you're seeing?


i'm not looking at the dials when i plant my foot...


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

tokyo,

those streets sure look familiar - see you out there (don't freak out if you see someone in a silver R33 honking and waving!) 

Aki


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

akasakaR33 said:


> tokyo,
> 
> those streets sure look familiar - see you out there (don't freak out if you see someone in a silver R33 honking and waving!)
> 
> Aki


kakinokizaka -> meguro -> ebisu -> hiroo -> roppongi dori... 

see you out there....


----------



## Jspeed (Mar 16, 2008)

tokyogtr said:


> did he change any of the internals? mine's were telling me they're still not sure what the engine can safely cope with over an extended period of time. they only raised mine by .1 bar by default. it's good to know that if i want to though i can easily get it increased.


No change in internals. They checked the A/F and it was safe with no knocking. Amuse ECU also running 1.2 bar by the way.


----------



## timechaser (Feb 18, 2008)

Kanzen said:


> By default the VX-ROM will raise boost by 0.1bar, but it can increased to 0.9bar for customers that want more power. Reason being this is what they've tested to and consider a safe increase. It's a very new and expensive engine, and they're typically cautious.
> 
> Wonder who will be the first to get a failure through cranking up the boost...
> 
> Glad you like the exhaust, Nori-san told me you made a quick decision once you'd seen and heard it


Endless reported yesterday that the clutch setup faces issues over 85kgm - which would be approx 1.0bar boost. So I guess mine's 0.9 is pretty solid.

Dont want to be waiting for BorgWarner to supply spare clutches - the buggers cant even supply enough to Nissan to produce!

Nick = waiting for confirmation on delivery of my car (I am the guy mailing you from Singapore ). Will hopefully be troubling you for the ECU AND the exhaust...


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

Jspeed said:


> Yes, he got 497bhp after installing Mine's ECU at 0.9bar and 519bhp when boosted up to 1.2bar. Then he programmed the EVC to hold the boost through the rev range and he got 540bhp! His stock figure was 476bhp in case you're wondering. This was all done on a rolling road dyno which usually gives pretty low readings.


was there any noticable lag? does he use the car mainly on the road or does he visit JB and sepang with it? i hope he realizes if he even remotely damages the engine he's absolutely screwed. there's just no spare parts out there for non japan... at least that's what i've heard.


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

hahahahaha that is hella fast blastaway torque! the vid really captures the sheer speed and exhilaration upon launch; total thumbs up!


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

bonzelite said:


> hahahahaha that is hella fast blastaway torque! the vid really captures the sheer speed and exhilaration upon launch; total thumbs up!


 don't recommend it on rough roads though...

btw, even in the wet, the launch is almost perfect. those datsun geeks certainly are clever...


----------



## Kyuubi (Dec 3, 2007)

What a great clip...


----------



## Jspeed (Mar 16, 2008)

tokyogtr said:


> was there any noticable lag? does he use the car mainly on the road or does he visit JB and sepang with it? i hope he realizes if he even remotely damages the engine he's absolutely screwed. there's just no spare parts out there for non japan... at least that's what i've heard.



There was no lag and his car got the exact same dyno figures as another guy with the Amuse ECU tuned for 1.2bar. So we figured the maps are very similar to each other.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

I would be scared shitless when driving in that kind of traffic,

Nice clip nonetheless


----------



## Yakozan (May 23, 2005)

Darn. No speakers at the work computer 

Any change you're could do a vid from outside the car 
Maybe a friend could film you as you drive past him/her


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Jspeed said:


> Yes, he got 497bhp after installing Mine's ECU at 0.9bar and 519bhp when boosted up to 1.2bar. Then he programmed the EVC to hold the boost through the rev range and he got 540bhp! His stock figure was 476bhp in case you're wondering. This was all done on a rolling road dyno which usually gives pretty low readings.


Probably a stupid question, but were these outputs at the wheels (I assume they were)? :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## Jspeed (Mar 16, 2008)

GTaaaaaarrrrrr! said:


> Probably a stupid question, but were these outputs at the wheels (I assume they were)? :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


They were supposed to be at the flywheel but this dyno is know to be very conservative.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

Yakozan said:


> Darn. No speakers at the work computer
> 
> Any change you're could do a vid from outside the car
> Maybe a friend could film you as you drive past him/her


hmmm, i guess i could stick the camera outside facing the exhaust. it's an exterior mount anyway. thinking doing an aqualine run early saturday morning so if there are any volunteers i'd be happy to do some flybys.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

I forgot to add the last tunnel clip which gives a better idea of the acceleration. Just updated it:


----------



## FiLi (Jan 25, 2008)

Nice videos, thanks  

How much did you save in terms of kgs with the Mine´s exhaust?

Thanks again.


----------



## FiLi (Jan 25, 2008)

FiLi said:


> Nice videos, thanks
> 
> How much did you save in terms of kgs with the Mine´s exhaust?
> 
> Thanks again.


Anyone ?


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

no idea. not enough to make any difference to the car's handling though.


----------



## FiLi (Jan 25, 2008)

tokyogtr said:


> no idea. not enough to make any difference to the car's handling though.


ok, that is the conclusion i would like to know


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

i know where Fili is coming from though. When i replaced the stock exhuast with a much lighter challenge exchaust on the 355 the first thing i noticed, of course, was the deeper sound, secondly pick up was far more pronounced, but totally unexpectedly was the 'immense' improvement in handling (challenge exhaust weighs about 70lbs less than stock) - it was like the car was so much grippier at the back, and more precise with the handling..... - might be the way to go with GTR too???


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

you'd have to remove over 100kg to make any sort of difference, probably even 200kg.


----------



## FiLi (Jan 25, 2008)

In my case and with a Amuse R1000 that weights only 3.8kgs, compare to que stock that weights over 32kgs, is almost 30kgs from the rear and i notice some differences in handling to.

Is like the Hard-Top. Initially i used to have the stock (OEM) one that weights 24kgs, then i got the Mugen Carbon Fiber one that weighs a bit more then 5kgs, more 20kgs save here and again some differences in handling to.

I´m talking in a simple and specific S2000, that weights alot less then the GTR, and those mods above turn the handling different. 

Anyway, thanks tokyo for confirming me that those weight saved with the exhaust change didn´t made any difference in handling.


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

agreed. it will probably take a significantly lighter exhaust to make a huge difference to the handling on GTR. - as a matter of interest any idea on the weight of a stock GTR exhaust system?


----------

